# Value Proposition



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

So...I have been watching the used Honda Snowblower market, and had been concentrating on HS928s, but seems like the HSS models are much more feature-rich to buy, although much less available. As background, I have a 550' gravel driveway with a bit of a slope to it, and a parking area of about 30'x30'. I have plenty of room to toss snow on either side, so throwing distance is not an issue. We average about 75" of snow annually. I don't have to deal with EOD because the last 20' of my driveway is shared with neighbor, and she has it plowed. I feel that a 928 is adequate, and tracks are a very nice feature.



So I am looking for some experienced owners opinions : 



How much better are the HSS features than the HS features ? (Assuming that the chute clogging and re-jetting can be handled/corrected...)


Ability to control each track independently ? $ value


Electric Chute control ? $ value


Infinite/easy control of bucket height ? $ value


12v battery start capability ? $ value


Any other new features that I am missing ?


THANKS for any info/insights that you provide !


Rit


Bottom line - I really love the color red, so had they gone to a different color with the HSS models, I wouldn't even consider them. No offense Orangeputeh, but your black Honda's don't hit my hot button !


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

The newest model is the way to go imo. You can effortlessly move it around your garage without starting it due to power steering triggers. Every move you make you can do on the fly without ever stopping(steering, speed, bucket tilt). I use the bucket tilt surprisingly often with up and down dips in the terrain I am clearing. With the $5 jet upgrade and free chute replacement you have a monster! It's a quality machine. The older models are great too, but the power steering, thumb tip bucket tilt control, auger protection system and dual articulating chute on the newer models are all very useful. Worth it for sure.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a 2015 HS1332, only feature that I wish it had was the electric chute. I am still on the hunt for a decently priced Canadian HS1332 that came with electric chute, onboard battery, key start etc. 

I'll make the switch to the HSS eventually if I cant find a Canadian HS1332 but not for another few years, I am still trying to see the longevity/dependability of the US sourced Hydro gear transmission. The HS hydro has been time tested and proven to be bulletproof, same cant be said about hydrogear products as I have seen their trans-axle hydros fail on ride on mowers frequently.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

You might find this article helpful. It was published when the HSS series was launched and lists most of the series' improvements over the HS series.

https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...Honda-Introduces-HSS-Series-Snow-Blowers.html


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

I just got my first honda.. HSS724.. I required the triggers, joystick, bucket height adj. and 12V start.. as I'm only one of the users. My gf is the other. And she didn't have the strength to pull start or maneuver our wheeled machine.

Now that I've run it (3 hours on the first snowfall) - I'll never have anything less. The trigger steering is SSooooooo nice.. And the bucket height adjust is great. We clear a lot of yard. So being able to have it hold itself above the grass is fantastic. It was also handy since our driveway hadn't yet frozen when we got the first snow that needed cleared. So I set the bucket up higher than I have the skids set in order to keep the gravel in the driveway. No time spent fussing with the skids.

The joystick sure is easy to use. Wouldn't neccessarily have been a huge deal if it didn't have it.. but it's definitely nice.
12V start - It's an easy pull start for me, but the gf definitely needs it. Our old machine had a plug-in electric start, but extension cords aren't able to reach everywhere she may shut the machine down.


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

JnC said:


> I have a 2015 HS1332, only feature that I wish it had was the electric chute. I am still on the hunt for a decently priced Canadian HS1332 that came with electric chute, onboard battery, key start etc.
> 
> I'll make the switch to the HSS eventually if I cant find a Canadian HS1332 but not for another few years, I am still trying to see the longevity/dependability of the US sourced Hydro gear transmission. The HS hydro has been time tested and proven to be bulletproof, same cant be said about hydrogear products as I have seen their trans-axle hydros fail on ride on mowers frequently.


Who's transaxle are they using?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Xwild said:


> Who's transaxle are they using?


 Hydro-Gear SST
https://www.hydro-gear.com/sst/


----------



## LittleBill (Nov 27, 2018)

i can tell you right now the steering alone is worth it.

this is my first track machine. my wife who is tiny could barely run a wheeled machine half its size. first day out she drove it up the biggest hill we had barely needing to hold on.

not sure if the electric joystick is needed, seems unnecessary never had trouble with the old chute controls, but we will see. pretty excited about the tracks too, first machine to have it.

just not having to fight the machine will be well worth it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

don't worry it rit,

I wouldn't sell my black an red boys to you for any price anyway.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I like the electric start on mine, although the pull start is easy enough too. The motor is great and it always starts up right away for me.
The triggers took some getting used to and at first I was not using them. When I realized that I did not have to manhandle the machine around, I started using them all the time. The machine turns by itself without a lot of force needed. I have the wheeled version and it runs right up the moderate hill. Did get the new chute and it did not clog in a recent wet snow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

LittleBill said:


> i can tell you right now the steering alone is worth it.
> 
> this is my first track machine. my wife who is tiny could barely run a wheeled machine half its size. first day out she drove it up the biggest hill we had barely needing to hold on.
> 
> ...


I spoke to the dealer the other day. these models are going into their 3rd winter. they are seeing more and more broken steering handles which are not covered under warranty due to operator error. also along with the chute clogging issue which is on a case by case matter they are also seeing more sensor problems with the chute joystick where the chute will only go one way.

the guy is a friend of mine and he just shakes his head on these new HSS models. ya , they are okay but I'll stick with the older HS models for now. time will tell and it seems like time is telling with these new bells and whistles features.


----------



## LittleBill (Nov 27, 2018)

how exactly is it operator error? what are people doing wrong? not fully engaging the lever?


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> Hydro-Gear SST
> https://www.hydro-gear.com/sst/


Thanks. My Zero-Turn (Badboy Outlaw) has Hydro-Gear 5400's. Been good so far, and if you watch my gf drive "her" mower, you'd know they can stand some abuse :devil:. That said, the 5400 is from their commercial line.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

How much better are the HSS features than the HS features ? (Assuming that the chute clogging and re-jetting can be handled/corrected...)


Ability to control each track independently ? $ value. *Significant selling point! Tracks used to be a pain when dealing with storage. I tuck my blower into a corner of my shed or garage depending, it’s so easy to park this thing where ever by neutraling around. *


Electric Chute control ? $ value *I liked Honda’s chute controls back in the HS hay day, but it doesn’t hold a candle to the joystick controls. Effortless precise aiming. *


Infinite/easy control of bucket height ? $ value. *I make full use of this feature every storm, wonderful feature. *


12v battery start capability ? $ value *Honda engines pull start soo easily, but the 12v electric start is just a joy. Well worth the couple hundred bucks considering the price point. Having the the battery makes lighting upgrades super simple. *


Any other new features that I am missing ? *Auger protection system I don’t have. People seem to really like it. In 3 years. 
I’ve broken one shear bolt. I wouldnt call it a game changer, but still a very cool feature. *


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

Going to pass on the $ values. If you have no snow thrower and a major storm is forecast, any number you attach is going to double or triple when the dealer is,down to their,last,machine. 

We have a 2015 HS928 track model. We keep it on a furniture dolly in the garage so moving it is not an issue for us. It has become our “city” snow thrower. For our use:

It is hard to turn around, but very stable. We chose an Ariens RapidTrak when it was time for an upgrade.

The #1 improvement to us is the hydraulic strut to change the angle of attack. The 3 positions on the HS and RT are not enough.

#2 improvement is the taller bucket. We bought Tony’s bucket extension, installing this week.

#3 larger augers and impeller should increase capacity, they are getting closer to Ariens.

#4 might be the new shear pins and housing shape. We break a lot of shear pins in the city, even after switching Honda parts to M6x16 grade 8.8 bolts. I’m ready to try 10.9 bolts: they are easy to change but it’s annoying.

The engine runs well, if rejetting a 2015 gains power I’m down with it but that seems to be an HSS-only issue?

Wish it had grip heaters. Also moved the skid shoes from behind the bucket to the ends.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> I spoke to the dealer the other day. these models are going into their 3rd winter. they are seeing more and more broken steering handles which are not covered under warranty due to operator error. also along with the chute clogging issue which is on a case by case matter they are also seeing more sensor problems with the chute joystick where the chute will only go one way.
> 
> the guy is a friend of mine and he just shakes his head on these new HSS models. ya , they are okay but I'll stick with the older HS models for now. time will tell and it seems like time is telling with these new bells and whistles features.


LOL no bias in this post. I got a friend who loves the new HSS models. He shakes his head up and down. Another friend too. Me as well haha. This is the first I have heard of those issues(except clogging which is easily remedied). 

Older models are great as well, no doubt. But the power steering is a long awaited/welcomed upgrade. No need to act like the older models didn't have hiccups, just as the new ones do. All snowblowers do.


----------

